# Subwoofer



## cyanesh (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello. I just bought a 2010 silverado. I am going to add a subwoofer to the system. I have been looking at powered slim subs as what I am going to get, I am just not going to give up all the space under the rear seat. Now I don't need a sub that will blow the windows off or can be heard two blocks over, just a decent sounding sub that will be decently loud, and provide some decent bass. Wanted to get maybe first hand opinions on which were better subs or ones I might not have seen. I have looked at Cadence ZRS-W8, Soundstorm has several, LP10, LP8, US8 and USS500, Kenwood has KSC-SW10, Blaupunkt has Thb-200A, there is some by Boss. Those fit the dimension I would like to stick too. Thanks for any info

Chris


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I've heard Soundstorm makes good stuff, and of course Kenwood does, but sometimes can be pricey. I would stick with those two though.


----------



## lovebigspeakers (Jul 10, 2010)

mtx and pioneer make shallow mount subs that would probably fit your budget


----------

